# HR, MDR, RBB seit 05.12.13 in HD



## LuigiHallodri (5 Dez. 2013)

Die dritten Programme von HR, MDR und RBB senden seit 5. Dezember 2013 in HD.

Auf Astra: Frequenz 10,891 MHz horizontal (Transponder 61, DVB-S2, Symbolrate SR 22, Fehlerschutz FEC 2/3)

Ebenso die Programme Tagesschau24, Einsfestival und EinsPlus:
Frequenz 11,053 MHz horizontal (Transponder 39, DVB-S2, Symbolrate 22, Fehlerschutz FEC 2/3)


----------

